# You say Potato...



## MindAteMum (Dec 18, 2006)

Well. I said a while ago I would start a littleblog for our rabbit Potato. And now we have another little one that isthe only living offspring of her.

I will start at the beginning. On the 7th of December, 2006.. Around 11o'clock at night. Sam, my roomate and best friend, got a call on hercellphone. It was one of her old friends that is going to college atNDSU. (Fargo, ND. We are in Moorhead, MN right next to it) She said shelived a couple room down from these girls who had a bunny rabbit theydidn't want anymore. They appartently thought she was too loud for thedorm. As they are not even supposed to have a pet anyway. So wascurious on if we wanted it. So.. We decided to atleast go and look andmeet her before committing. I was going to get a rabbit for my birthdaythis year. November 23rd. But I refused because I am not sure if takingcare of another pet would be right for me right now.

Anyway. We drive to Fargo and to the dorm. Meeting up with Sam'sfriend. She brings us to this little dorm room with three girls inside,and a little bunny. First off, she was living in a place she shouldn'tbe. Second she was living in a tupperware box.  Eating JUNK food.

We took her home. Needless to say. We took those pictures that night:

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Bunneh001.jpg

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Bunneh002.jpg

Upin recieving her. Adoring her. A few days later.. (the 13th, I think)Sam woke me from a nap to see what this thing was on her little box.(She has the grate-covered litter box. So she is not sitting in herlitter!) Well it was a little baby bunny. She didn't really seem towant to care for it. So.. Sadly the little bugger died over night.(R.I.P little Sam Jr.) It was unexpected.. And sad. But.. It was allgood now.. Everything was back to normal. ... Wait. She is starting topull her fur and nest again! But it's 30+ hours later.. Ohho. She was'feep'ing away and having more babies! *faints*

So.. Now we have two more babies. A little pink one and a smaller blackone. Sadly. I have been taking pictures daily. Here are links up todate!

Day 1:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Babies001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Babies002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Babies003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Babies004.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Babies005.jpg

Day 2:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day2/Babyday2001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day2/Babyday2002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day2/Babyday2003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day2/Babyday2004.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day2/Babyday2005.jpg

Day 3:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day3/Babyday3001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day3/Babyday3002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day3/Babyday3003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day3/Babyday3004.jpg

More to come as the days pass. 

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 18, 2006)

Great job with the pics!

I can't wait to seethis little onegrow up!


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 19, 2006)

So far so good. We had to take baby and his nesttonight. Potato is acting like a crazy bastard tonight. *grins* Buthere are a couple of quick shots of baby and one of potato being lazy.

Day 4:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day4/Babyday4001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day4/Babyday4002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day4/Babyday4003.jpg

Potato being a lazy fluffyson:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day4/Bunneh004.jpg


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

MindAteMum

I read through your bunnies blog and I guess I missed it butdid the little Pink one not survive? :sad:


The Chocolate one sure is Adorable, Hope he's doing Ok?



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Hows the bunnies?


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 20, 2006)

Little baby had his/her first hops today! ;_; So cute.

Day 5:

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/Babyday5005.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/Babyday5004.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/Babyday5003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/Babyday5002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/Babyday5001.jpg

And a little clip!

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day5/MVI_2504.AVI


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 21, 2006)

I am unsure if anyone is still keeping up with this thread. But, if there is. Here's:

Day 6:
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day6/Babyday6001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day6/Babyday6002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day6/Babyday6003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day6/Babyday6004.jpg


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> MindAteMum
> 
> I read through your bunnies blog and I guess I missed it butdid the little Pink one not survive? :sad:
> 
> ...


:yeahthatI thought one didn't make it, but I'm not sure which one now.onder:

The one that made it is sure a cutie.....and getting BIG too!

Mommy bun is very pretty. She looks a bit like our Mooshu.

~Jim


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh look at her! She's precious!


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry I missed this before!

So, im assuming the little pink one passed away on day one? Poor dear.

Potato is adorable! She is so lucky you saved her. Her baby is justprecious. Do you know how she got pregnant? Did they have a boy inthere with her? Or had they just purchased her right before?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

That baby is going to be SO socialized that it will be hilarious. Of course, I happen to think that is a good thing!

I love the video of the baby....

I am one of those who believe that the more you play with them (evenbefore their eyes are open) - the friendlier they are (and the happierthey are too).

Peg


----------



## ec (Dec 22, 2006)

You know, if other people are like me, they're getting KO'd by the cute pics and don't have the words to respond! 

Both Potato and her baby are beautiful. Do you have a name for the little one yet?


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 22, 2006)

*I am not sure, for sure. I saw potato and hersiblings when she was small. Apparently she was purchased and thepeople who had her probably had her with a male. The college kids gother and had her for a couple of weeks. Then we took her in.

^^ I love this little bugger. I was thinking about naming Llama.

Haley wrote*


> Potato is adorable! She is solucky you saved her. Her baby is just precious. Do you know how she gotpregnant? Did they have a boy in there with her? Or had they justpurchased her right before?


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 22, 2006)

If you notice in photo "babyday7002" between hisears on his neck he has a tiiiny little white/silver patch. I hope thatstays. ;.;

Day 7!!!:

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7004.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7005.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7006.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day7/Babyday7007.jpg


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

He/She is SoAdorable, in the last set of pics,the fifth one down he lookskindalike a baby Otter.:inlove:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2006)

What a gorgeous baby.....I love the photo of it near the index card - that is so great for size comparison..

Peg


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you for the sweet comments. ^^ I am glad Ihave been logging his growth every day. It's interesting to see thedifference between day 2 and day 7. 5 simple little days he has grownso much.

I am sad the others didn't make it. But We are very very glad to have our little guy.

Now to find out if he IS a boy. How old does he/she need to be before one can sex them?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2006)

Your new baby just gets cuter everyday!

You take great pictures, too...I love the one with his ears up...CUTE!! 

And I love all the nosey pictures...I could just MELT!!


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you! *smiles* They are just simplesnap-shots. But I have been, and do plan to get more into photography.(I just got a Canon EOS 30D for my birthday) The depth of field is sohigh on these because I am indoors, and I don't really have anythingbut a desk lamp for lighting. *smiles nervously*

Oh! I'll be updating photos within the hour or so. We noticed today that babies left eye has opened juuust a little.


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 23, 2006)

Day 8!! *excites*

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8003.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8004.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8005.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day8/Babyday8006.jpg

Little eyes. ;-; &lt;3 He looks like a little seal.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh my......your baby is just SOOOO very precious. I'm so happy you have it.

I love the pics - I'm glad you update so often...

Peg


----------



## Hollie (Dec 23, 2006)

What a gorgeous little baby, s/he's such abeautiful colour! He looks like he's practicing the art of disapprovingalready in some of those pics!  How precious


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ohhhhh, what a gorgeous baby!! I love your pics.


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 23, 2006)

Is that what color he will be? Or will he change?

I would love for him to stay that color!!


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 23, 2006)

Another question to go along with the above.When should he be eating solids? And drinking water? And when is itokay to take out the nest? Get Potato fixed? And how old will he haveto be before he gets fixed?


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 28, 2006)

Can anyone answer the above questions for me? *smiles nervously* Also...

Day 13! (sorry for the long gap) Our baby is MASSIVE!! T_T

http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day13/Babyday13001.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day13/Babyday13002.jpg
http://www.eatmycreativegenius.org/Photography/Pets/Bunneh/Babies/Day13/Babyday13003.jpg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2006)

Irecommend posting those questions in the Rabbitry section, as morepeople that have dealt with quite a few babes would see it and be ableto give you more accurate answers. 
*
MindAteMum wrote: *


> Another question to goalong with the above. When should he be eating solids? And drinkingwater? And when is it okay to take out the nest? Get Potato fixed? Andhow old will he have to be before he gets fixed?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2006)

P.S. Your new little baby is so cute!!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG, cute baby bunny butt!  You take somewonderful pictures  And your baby is lovely! Did you settleon a name for him, yet? I think he should be Spud


----------



## JimD (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hollie wrote:*


> Did you settle on a name for him, yet? Ithink he should be Spud


...or "Chip"

....or "Crinkle"

...or "Russet"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

Hehe...those are too cute! And yes...that bunny butt is quite exceptionally cute! 
*
JimD wrote: *


> *Holliewrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did you settle on a name for him,yet? I think he should be Spud
> ...


----------



## MindAteMum (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking about naming him Fiver. He's thescared/nervous bunny from Watership Down. Hehe. But.. I still am notsure if he is a he or if he is a she.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

Hehe...that's so cute! (I still have to read that book...lol!)


----------



## JimD (Dec 29, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> And yes...that bunny butt is quite exceptionally cute!
> *
> *





...and, can you say : "I totally trust you to hold me like this......":bunnyheart



...._"_butt", you owe me!!":whatevah







i'm so punny


----------



## missyscove (Dec 29, 2006)

Both Potato and the little one are absolutely adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

Too true, too true, on all things mentioned, hehe! 

Being punny is the best, though, isn't it? 
*
JimD wrote: *


> *maherwomanwrote: *
> 
> 
> > And yes...that bunny butt is quite exceptionallycute!
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome pics! And what a gorgeous babe!


----------



## JimD (Jan 9, 2007)

Any new pics for us??


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 26, 2007)

bumping for pics and updates?

Peg


----------



## MindAteMum (Jan 27, 2007)

I could attempt to take pictures tonight! He&#39;s so large and everywhere. He never relaxes in from of the camera anymore. Hehe.

I love the little stinker. He&#39;s so friendly.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

:colors:Ooooohhh yes, more pic please. Can&#39;t wait to see how he&#39;s grown 

Jan


----------

